# 5 gallon bucket full of trout!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Caught 5 gallons of white trout today....how many trout can you fit in a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

43?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang, nice haul. I'm gonna go with 1lb each average, and probably 30-40lbs of fish in that bucket.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

It took me longer to clean the fish than it took to clean my boat....Jason every time I pray over my fishing trips I catch more than enough! When I forget I just use alot of gas lol...and 43 is not even close...South Alabama Slayer I didnt wiegh it but it had to wiegh around 80 -100 pounds...I have a painting business and it was way heavier than even high quality paint...

Cast your nets on the other side of the boat!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang! Nice catch!


----------

